# EJ Moeran



## Art Rock

Ernest John Moeran (31 December 1894 - 1 December 1950) was an English composer who had strong associations with Ireland (his father was Irish, he spent much of his life there, and he died there).

His output is small but beautiful. Some of his best works are available on Chandos CD's and can be listened to on YouTube:

Cello concerto.
Symphony.
Violin concerto.

Out of over a hundred of cello concertos in my collection, including all the usual suspects, it is the Moeran that I would pick as best.


----------



## Trout

Thanks Art Rock for starting this thread. I do not own any of his works; however I have listened to both the symphony and the cello concerto and I thought that both are great works. I am not sure I would call his Cello Concerto one of the best, but I think it is definitely up there. I would also throw in his String Quartet No. 1. I have heard others recommend his _Lonely Waters_ (from "Two Pieces for small orchestra") which I intend to listen to at some point. Some of his music seems to resemble Elgar's, non-surprisingly, but perhaps a little more lyrical and pastoral.

Also, I find it interesting that Moeran's unfinished 2nd symphony was just completed last year by conductor Martin Yates. The reviews of the work seem favorable, but has anyone here heard it yet?

By the way, I realize this was intentional, but happy birthday, Moeran, nonetheless.


----------



## Trout

Darn, it looks like the main supplier of Moeran's works on Youtube has unfortunately closed his account leaving only a handful of works left available.


----------



## Blancrocher

Some may be interested in this radio drama based on the life of Moeran:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00w236w

I haven't heard it myself yet, but it looks interesting: I wasn't aware of the composer's alcoholism and troubled personal life. 45 minutes long. As of today, it's available for free streaming for a week.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Moeran was a significant British composer who wrote some haunting works. If you like both VW's and Sibelius' music, you'll like the Moeran's style. I can easily recommend the Symphony in G minor, the completed and highly satisying Symphony no. 2 in E flat major, the melodious Sinfonietta, the two consistent concertos (for violin and cello), _Whythorne's Shadow_, _In the Mountain Country_, _Lonely Waters_, the two Rhapsodies for orchestra plus the Rhapsody for piano and orchestra, _Overture for a Masque_, the two string quartets, the incredible violin sonata and the string trio. The cello sonata is somewhat disappointing IMHO. I'll need to listen to the other stuff he composed.


----------



## LP collector

Blancrocher said:


> Some may be interested in this radio drama based on the life of Moeran:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00w236w
> 
> I haven't heard it myself yet, but it looks interesting: I wasn't aware of the composer's alcoholism and troubled personal life. 45 minutes long. As of today, it's available for free streaming for a week.


Sorry I missed that play. Moeran did lead a troubled life and his death is shrouded in mystery. Lyrita made a recording of the cello concerto played by Peers Coetmore who was Moeran's wife. He wrote the work for her. In all honesty the playing isn't great, Coetmore was at the time past her best, but it doesn't matter as there is a real connection between the player and the composer which makes up for any shortcomings in the performance. The Adagio middle movement is a kind of love song written by Moeran to his wife. Most moving, and impossible for another cellist to recreate the same feeling as Coetmore does.


----------



## vincula

*Ernest John Moeran*

I'd like to share and spread some affection for E.J. Moeran's work. He might now be a musical heavyweight -although he championed heavy drinking methodically enough to claim gold medal- but there's much to enjoy in his music, especially from a melodic point of view.

He had a deep knowledge and love for folk music, which he integrates beautifully into his themes and motives. Nothing revolutionary from a harmonic perspective, though no pastiche either. I do get tired sometimes of many later composers who get lost in superimposing triads and interchanging modes at the expense of melodic content. Orchestration can get rough at times -violin concerto's horn and brass sections come to mind- however his canny use of rhythm and melody do compensate for it.

I'm listening to his violin concerto gloriously played my Tasmin Little right now.









Cello concerto scheduled for later. His marriage with the cellist Peers Coetmore must have influenced his knowledge of the instrument. A more daring work than the violin concerto with well-laid orchestral passages packed with many delicate and fragile-sounding motives that unfold slowly after repeated listening.









Must go on a long walk now and enjoy the snow and the silence of the forest. The dampening white blanket sharpen one's senses. Perhaps that has much to do with my appreciation of E.J. Moeran. Who knows.

Any work(s) you like? What are your favourite renditions?

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

One of my favourite composers. I particularly like his cello concerto (for me the best in that genre), violin concerto, and symphony (the second symphony completion is not worthwhile imo). Chandos has done a good job recording a large part of his output.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I love his "Whythorne's Shadow".


----------



## HenryPenfold

One of my favourite British composers. The cello concerto is a marvellous work and the Lyrita recording that vincula identifies is a must.

I suppose my no.1 Moeran composition has to be the symphony. Of the five recordings I have on CD, I think that the one I prefer is Neville Dilkes conducting the London Sinfonia on EMI. Just ahead of Boult and Handley. Leslie Heward directing the Hallé Orchestra is a scorching performance, but the sound from the 1940s gets in the way.


----------



## Merl

I love Moeran's String Quartets and String Trio (which are coincidentally available on this excellent Naxos disc). Great music.


----------



## Art Rock

Another work worth mentioning is the Fantasy Quartet, for oboe and strings. It has done remarkably well in a number of Bulldog's games.


----------



## vincula

Merl said:


> I love Moeran's String Quartets and String Trio (which are coincidentally available on this excellent Naxos disc). Great music.
> 
> View attachment 150911


Just listened to this album. Great one, Merl. Thanks. The Maggini did it again for me. Britten, RVW and now Moeran. Neat number. Definitely one to look for.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## gregorx

Yet another composer I've been introduced to since joining TC. I really like his SQ's; I picked this one up last year. Had never heard of the Vanbrugh Quartet, but they sound great here.









I read where Jack's troubles started when he moved to the the countryside, sharing a house with Peter Warlock. Peter had a lot of friends and the house became party central. Warlock could party all night, get some sleep, get up and go to work. Moeran shared Warlock's capacity for partying, not so much for recovery from same. His work suffered greatly.


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> Ernest John Moeran (31 December 1894 - 1 December 1950) was an English composer who had strong associations with Ireland (his father was Irish, he spent much of his life there, and he died there).
> 
> His output is small but beautiful. Some of his best works are available on Chandos CD's and can be listened to on YouTube:
> 
> Cello concerto.
> Symphony.
> Violin concerto.
> 
> Out of over a hundred of cello concertos in my collection, including all the usual suspects, it is the Moeran that I would pick as best.


Despite I'm far from expert in this kind of music, as I collector I have all these titles and I can suggest to our except Moeran's CC also the *Walton's* one, which is greatly influenced from Moeran's and has the same round / soft form, which is very calm and many listeners like it. Nice thread, because Moeran has composed some good music, but is almost unknown in my country.


----------



## golfer72

Moeran is one of my favorite composers. i like all the works mentioned here. Piano music is also good and fits on one CD. Also visited Moerans pub years ago in Kenmare Ireland


----------

